# Grady EMS Bill problem



## Ben (Feb 10, 2011)

I am an international student from China and now I study in Georgia State University. In 2010, June 16th I faced a serious car accident near by my school. The accident makes me faint, and the police call the ambulance. So the Grady EMS takes me to the Grady hospital. Three months ago, I received the bill from the Grady EMS and I give your people my health insurance information. However, last week I received the payment information from my insurance company, they just pay $500 according the new rules. That means I should pay $1245 by myself. As I said, I am an international student, I only income is my scholarship, I really cannot afford this big fee.

Therefore, I went to the Grady hospital, they said the EMS is another company, so, they can do nothing. And they just can help the people without the health insurance. So, I really don't know what should I do, I really cannot afford this huge ambulance fee after I have already pay so many fee from hospital and doctor.

So, does anyone can tell me, what should I do? Can I apply some Medical financial Assistance which can help me to waive this fee? Or, does Grady EMS has any policy can help the non-income student to waive this fee? Or, EMS can give me a discount can reduce this fee until I can afford it.

Thank you !

Ben


----------



## emt-mike (Feb 10, 2011)

This probably isn't the best place to ask these questions, since we're on the opposite side of EMS we don't really deal with billing or payments, 
the only advice I could offer you is to call and offer to set up some sort of payment plan
getting a bill for the ambulance ride and the hospital is pretty standard in the US.
you should see if your car insurance will cover any of the cost.


----------



## Sassafras (Feb 10, 2011)

Normally auto insurance covers costs related to these things.  If not your auto insurance than the person who is deemed at fault in the accident.  Was this submitted through your health insurance?


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 10, 2011)

sorry bud, if you ride the ambulance you get a bill. there is nothing we can do about that.


----------



## RockDoc (Feb 10, 2011)

*grady bill*

So if I read this right a trip to the hospital for a syncopal episode costs $1,745.00?


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 10, 2011)

sounds about the going rate.


----------



## RockDoc (Feb 10, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> sounds about the going rate.


  Really?????   Kinda leaves me speechless


----------



## emt-mike (Feb 10, 2011)

yeah that sounds right


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 10, 2011)

RockDoc said:


> Really?????   Kinda leaves me speechless



welcome to pay to play medicine.

I'll bet the ED and doc bill was another couple of grand. Unless a trauma team was actiated and then probably 5K +


----------



## johnrsemt (Feb 10, 2011)

wow I thought it was high in Indianapolis at $500-800.     
  lucky here,  it is $185;   and that is for a 45-90 min transport


----------

